# Castor Oil



## FEDowner (Jun 9, 2011)

Where can I buy Castor oil by the gallon?


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow what do you need that much oil for?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Try Dennis Kirk. I believe they might sell Klotz by the gallon.

Edit.......just checked and yes they do sell Benol by the gallon. $49.99. Stuff has a very "unique" smell. My Brother runs it in his Yamaha Banshee.


----------



## wd40 (Apr 21, 2011)

kloty is the best thing you can put in your r/c engine.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

are you going to make your own fuel mix? I remember reading about this in some old
magaz. from the 70s. when cox .49 motors ruled 1/12 scale.
don't remember what the 1/8 cars used for power back then ?
49.00 a gal. WOW no wonder every ones going elec.
how much is a gal. of nitro?


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

FEDowner said:


> Where can I buy Castor oil by the gallon?


SIG has Bakers Castor oil by the gallon or more if you want it.


----------



## tmaxx4life (Oct 23, 2008)

o donnel 30 percent gallon nitro is 26 bucks in west michigan


----------

